# guess whos coming back



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Looks like the reason I left has now left. I am glad to be back. I offered guys on the board to join me on my old private boat and this is what I got for trying to be a nice guy. Sam and I will have a full blown charter service in early spring of 2010 with our new boat running 6 packs. He has become a damn good fisherman and I am quite proud of him. you old timers wont recognise him 

Hi Andy,

You may want to check on the following items with your insurance company and the US Coast Guard.

1. If you accept money, even from friends, you are operating an illegal charter service.

2. Unless you have a commercial insurance policy, your insurance company will not pay a claim if any form of payment was required for the boat trip.

3. If any form of payment is mentioned prior to the start of the trip, it is a charter. 

4. You may be exposing yourself to civil and criminal liabilities.

5. If a charter captain reads your post on Pierandsurf.com, he may report you. You are taking money out of his pocket. 

James


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I always thought if the Capt asks for money at anytime it is considered a charter but if the guest simply offer or insist on pitching in then you are still a rec. I'm pretty sure I'm right. Regardless, good luck with your new venture.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

turboandy said:


> Looks like the reason I left has now left. I am glad to be back. I offered guys on the board to join me on my old private boat and this is what I got for trying to be a nice guy. Sam and I will have a full blown charter service in early spring of 2010 with our new boat running 6 packs. He has become a damn good fisherman and I am quite proud of him. you old timers wont recognise him
> 
> Hi Andy,
> 
> ...


well I am not surprised living in Chesapeake beach , and being on tidal fish .com . I have learned a few things , I dont like to stereo type but for the most part the only thing charter captains care about is themselves , they are not and I repeat not for the sport fisherman they are in it for the money , there catch and release practices are shaky at best they want all the rights to catch fish and none for the sport fishes , I have seen numerous times where they post false reports where I have fished all day beside them and see little caught and then report big catches later that night just to lure people in , 

It really cracks me up, hey don't charter the boat rent the rods and F them


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

9 rock said:


> well I am not surprised living in Chesapeake beach , and being on tidal fish .com . I have learned a few things , I dont like to stereo type but for the most part the only thing charter captains care about is themselves , they are not and I repeat not for the sport fisherman they are in it for the money , there catch and release practices are shaky at best they want all the rights to catch fish and none for the sport fishes , I have seen numerous times where they post false reports where I have fished all day beside them and see little caught and then report big catches later that night just to lure people in ,
> 
> It really cracks me up, hey don't charter the boat rent the rods and F them


I hear ya but in my humble opinion the percentage is some, not most. I don't think Sam and I fall into that catagory. We got our first boat because of the thugs on the piers. JC, Husky, Hat and a few other old timers can attest to that. It got to the point several years ago where I had concerns bringing my wife and sons who were young at the time. Now we are going chartering so we can afford the new boat and have no intentions of hook and lining. Do a search on me, I think the old posts will reflect my character. Matt, hope you chime in old friend. :fishing:


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*turboandy*

Long time I know what you are talking about on those fishing piers namely north beach , solomon and others are you still making those fishing rods ,the last time I saw you was at Walmart in Bowie 
We use to have some good times at n/b, jc , teddy, danny , green,your big son , earl and his brother guy, those were fun days 
I have not seen JC for some time


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Hi Supercast, Good to hear from you. Yep we had some good times but torward the end it just got too ugly. I no longer make rods, sold all my stuff to JC years ago. Been doing this for the past few years.

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d180/turboandy/?action=view&current=oldmanbudds1.jpg

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d180/turboandy/?action=view&current=Brandondadbigtable.jpg

But can't wait to get back to this

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d180/turboandy/?action=view&current=lookfordrum.jpg


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

turboandy said:


> Hi Supercast, Good to hear from you. Yep we had some good times but torward the end it just got too ugly. I no longer make rods, sold all my stuff to JC years ago. Been doing this for the past few years.
> 
> http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d180/turboandy/?action=view&current=oldmanbudds1.jpg
> 
> ...


You made quite a lifestyle change. One day a sedate rod builder the next jumping bikes 25ft in the air !!! . That is one sweet looking old boat ya got there. Good luck with her


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Andy... was that boat previously owned by the Abners?... looks familiar... good luck with the new business...


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Rockfish1 said:


> Andy... was that boat previously owned by the Abners?... looks familiar... good luck with the new business...


No, Tommy sold his boat ( Tamshell ) to another guy and Frankie still has his (Tamshell II ). The photo above was of our old boat that we sold a few years ago. We bought is from a guy named Frank Mattos. It did look like Tommy's though. Our new boat will be all glass but of very simular design. Thanks for the good luck wishes.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Welcome Back!*

Had some great times with Andy, glad to see him back! I'll give you a call after the holidays my friend.....Hat


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

That was nice to let Hat hold the big fish....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dang.. ya know that was an old pic.. Hat still has hair. =P


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

This whole thread really confuses me for some reason. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Dang.. ya know that was an old pic.. Hat still has hair. =P


His hair is black too....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

captmikestarrett said:


> This whole thread really confuses me for some reason.
> 
> Capt Mike


Long backstory here that probably isn't apparent from reading this thread. In the early years of the site, Andy was one of the most prolific members on the Maryland board. Lots of us--myself included--fished with him. He had a deadrise he used to take his family and friends out in. One day, he offered to take people out trolling if they made a donation to the site, since costs were killing me in the first few years. Basically the same thing boaters do every day when they look for people to chip in on gas money, except Andy was offering to eat the gas cost himself.

Another member posted the message at the top of the thread Andy mentions. Some words flew and Andy moved on. So that's the story.

Glad to see you back, dude.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Damn Clyde, that pic was just a few short years ago but we look like young men. Heck I am totally grey now. Guys, we will get hooked up again when I get all the boat details worked out. It will be great to see you guys again.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome back Andy! Good luck with the boat, I'm sure we'll be talking.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Thanks Fishbreath !


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the history. I went thru a lot issues myself when I started my guide service back in 1990. I am glad you got a fiberglass boat. I was going to run a 6-pak on an old wooden boat but no insurance company would cover it. Too bad as she was so sweet... 










Capt Mike


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Beautiful boat Mike. I actually believe the wood boats ride better then the glass ones but the upkeep kills ya.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I was skimming through the treads and saw the pictures posted and it said drum clicked it and was very glad to see the pictures I saw instead of the one I was thinking about. The Tamshell one was sold to a guy named rodney King it has been renamed unreel if I remember correctly and is run out of breezy point he put in on the rocks sometime last years as well but it has since been fixed.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Welcome Back Andy. Did you retire from your other job? 

While I don't get to fish much nowadays (I have 4 boys), I have fond memories of fishing with you and Sam at NB. It did get pretty crazy at times, but that helped make it fun. I wouldn't have wanted my wife or kids there either, so I can't blame you. 

Good luck with the charter business!

Trevor


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Hey Husky, long time old friend. Still at OCC but looking torward retirement. All my best !


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Andy,
I know you are a workaholic and all, but why were you online at 3:02 AM?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Usually up at 2 am and at work by 4:30 but get to leave at 2 !!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome back and how is Sam doing with the Trans Am?
Looking forward to seeing you guys.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Thanks JC, please say hi to your wife. Hope all is well with you guys. Sams Trans Am is just awaiting the final tune. That thing is way too hot for the street but he insists on tagging it. From my experience if he can shift it with authority it should dip in the tens. That 9" spool rear is going to cost him tickets big time. The cam is so radical we had to cut .120" valve reliefs in the pistons ! You will have to take mama for a ride in it when he gets it tagged old friend. You will love it. BTW, he got his captains lisc. I am very proud of him. He will run our boat when I am not available as soon as we get a guides lisc. Again all my best.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

He said that I started something when I brought the Camaro over.
Tewll him congradulations and I look forward to fishing with you guys again.
I sold the Camaro as I have too many things going on. I still make large scale model airplanes (latest one is 89 inch wing span and a 26cc gas motor when itis done.), I fish and still tinj=ker with building rods.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Tell Sam Congradulations. He said that I started something when I brought the camaro over. I sold it as I have too many things going on so Annie and I decided to sell the car. I miss it but am too busy. I work full time at Northrop, built and fly large scale model airplanes (getting ready to start one with an 89 inch wing span and a 26cc gasoline motor), fish, and still tinker with building rods.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

JC, that was a bad ass Camaro you had. We will get you and Flea out during trophy season. Flea don't drink the night before this time  I'll pm you guys when we are straight. Still waiting on the weather to be good enought to survey the new boat.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hey John,
Secretly nail the throttle on the boat when Andy isn't looking. Then say you thought it was made for racing.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

We'll have Husky do it when we go out and get Flea to photograph it. Just make sure Hat is at the helm when you do it...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Just blame*

Toyota.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Put a deposit down on this 42' beauty, scheduled to have her survey Monday. Wish me luck guys !


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ooh la la, Miss Alex is SEXY


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Andy
I seem to remember we were out fishing in our other boat and someone was leaning against steering. Remember that I am looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Yep, I was plenty nervous as it was and as I remember I overeacted quite a bit. Overdue apology Husky.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OK. Was an issue of getting thrown across the boat from the waves that we shouldn't have been out in. Caught myself and hit the throttle. While I didn't enjoy getting cursed at, in retrospect, it was pretty funny.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I actally miss those days it made fishing very enjoyable.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

We will have more good times my friend. Splashed her last Saturday. Survey and sea trial went great. We are going to close the deal Monday. Sam and I will have a full blown charter service as soon as the DNR paperwork goes through. That will probably take a week or so. I will publickly offer discount rates to verified P&S SUPPORTERS and no one can say or do 
jack sht. Of course the name will be changed in honor of my wonderful wife "Katherine" !

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d180/turboandy/?action=view&current=splashed.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d180/turboandy/splashed.jpg" border="0" alt="splashed 3/2010"></a>


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Congraluations*

Best of luck


----------

